# 481sl dropouts 2006



## J. Stark (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to buy a Look 481sl frame but I really don't like the "adjustable" dropouts. Besides just looking big, clunky and ugly, they apparantly can't really be adjusted back and forth (not that I would ever have the need to).
In Veltec's 2005 catalog they tout these dropouts as an advantage over other frame's. I saw that these frames were used (by Credit Agricole I think) in the recent Paris-Roubaix with the dropouts adjusted out for a longer wheelbase. But as someone noted on this board "good luck to the team mechanics ever getting them to stay in the factory position again." 
Does anyone out there actually use this adjustability at all? I would buy a 481sl if it came with regular dropouts like the rest of the Look line. I'm hoping Look makes this change in 2006, but I don't really expect they will.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

J. Stark said:


> I would like to buy a Look 481sl frame but I really don't like the "adjustable" dropouts. Besides just looking big, clunky and ugly, they apparantly can't really be adjusted back and forth (not that I would ever have the need to).
> In Veltec's 2005 catalog they tout these dropouts as an advantage over other frame's. I saw that these frames were used (by Credit Agricole I think) in the recent Paris-Roubaix with the dropouts adjusted out for a longer wheelbase. But as someone noted on this board "good luck to the team mechanics ever getting them to stay in the factory position again."
> Does anyone out there actually use this adjustability at all? I would buy a 481sl if it came with regular dropouts like the rest of the Look line. I'm hoping Look makes this change in 2006, but I don't really expect they will.


I've never had a problem with any of my LOOK's but I've never changed the dropouts from their original setting. I agree that it's pretty worthless.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

J. Stark said:


> I would like to buy a Look 481sl frame but I really don't like the "adjustable" dropouts. Besides just looking big, clunky and ugly, they apparantly can't really be adjusted back and forth (not that I would ever have the need to).
> In Veltec's 2005 catalog they tout these dropouts as an advantage over other frame's. I saw that these frames were used (by Credit Agricole I think) in the recent Paris-Roubaix with the dropouts adjusted out for a longer wheelbase. But as someone noted on this board "good luck to the team mechanics ever getting them to stay in the factory position again."
> Does anyone out there actually use this adjustability at all? I would buy a 481sl if it came with regular dropouts like the rest of the Look line. I'm hoping Look makes this change in 2006, but I don't really expect they will.



I wouldn't worry about it. Mine are just fine- untouched from the day a purchased it. What are you complaining about? The Look already has "big, clunky, and ugly" external lugs. I love my Look.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*I moved mine..*

all the way to the back for a longer wheel base just to see if there was any difference. Not really a big diffence but I feel it may be a little less twitchy and more stable in handling.

Oh yea, I Looooooooooove my Look!  


WBC


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

There shouldn't be a problem if you have no need to shift them back. I've had no problems at all with mine cause I haven't touched them from the factory position. Enjoy one of the best frames money can buy!  

SB


----------

